# Τα πρωταπριλιάτικα του 2016



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2016)

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα (και χρόνια μας πολλά, οι Λεξιλόγοι).

Κοιτάζοντας ανάλογα νήματα από προηγούμενες χρονιές είναι εύκολο να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας καθημερινά και ίσως δεν το διαπιστώνουμε επειδή οι αλλαγές είναι μικρές και καθημερινές. Εδώ όμως το νήμα θα είναι διασκεδαστικό: θα συγκεντρώσει όσα έντεχνα και καλοδουλεμένα ψέματα βρούμε στον Τύπο και στα ΜΚΔ. Πάμε λοιπόν με το πρώτο και η συμβολή σας αναγκαία...

Το Liberal ανακάλυψε τον τάφο της βασίλισσας Θεσσαλονίκης κάτω από τον σταθμό Βενιζέλου και συνοδεύει το άρθρο με φωτογραφικό υλικό και ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία, όπως:

[...] Οι αρχαιολόγοι έχουν κάθε λόγο να ελπίζουν πως η σημερινή μέρα θα φέρει την Ελλάδα και πάλι στα πρωτοσέλιδα του διεθνούς Τύπου, καθώς ο τάφος που ανέσκαψαν στα έγκατα του σταθμού Βενιζέλου, και κάτω από το Βυζαντινό Σταυροδρόμι, έχει μια επιγραφή που προϊδεάζει για μεγάλο εύρημα. «Θεσσαλονίκης Φιλ[.....] ειμί, λέει η επιγραφή αυτή». Και αν σωστά έχουν συνδυάσει τα κομμάτια του παζλ, τότε πρόκειται για τον τάφο της Θεσσαλονίκης, κόρης του Φιλίππου, αδερφής του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου και συζύγου του Κάσσανδρου. [...]

Οι γαλλομαθείς θα εκπλαγούν όταν διαβάσουν πώς ονομάζεται ο επιστημονικός συνεργάτης:

[...] Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες μακροσκοπικές εξετάσεις που έγιναν από τον Γάλλο ανθρωπολόγο Poisson d’ Avril, ο σκελετός μέσα στον τάφο ανήκει σε γυναίκα περίπου 55 ετών. [...] (όπου Poisson d' Avril το ψάρι του Απρίλη, το πρωταπριλιάτικο).

Οι ζεματισμένοι Θεσσαλονικιοί λένε βέβαια πώς το πραγματικά τερατώδες ψέμα βρίσκεται κρυμμένο σε αυτή τη φράση:

[...] Μέχρι το 2020 το Μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης θα έχει τη μία γραμμή του και μέχρι το 2026, δηλαδή σε δέκα χρόνια από σήμερα θα έχουν κατασκευαστεί και οι προεκτάσεις, είπε χθες ο πρόεδρος της Αττικό Μετρό ΑΕ, Γιάννης Μυλόπουλος. [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2016)

Η Καθημερινή θέλει τον διάσημο σεφ Άντονι Μπουρντέν να *σκέφτεται να ανοίξει σουβλατζίδικο*. Παρά τις αναλυτικές περιγραφές, το άρθρο δεν απογειώνεται και φωνάζει από την πρώτη στιγμή «είμαι μούφα, είμαι μούφα». Το καλύτερο σημείο είναι ίσως ο σύνδεσμος προς την πηγή, στο τέλος του άρθρου...


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα (και χρόνια μας πολλά, οι Λεξιλόγοι).
> 
> Κοιτάζοντας ανάλογα νήματα από προηγούμενες χρονιές είναι εύκολο να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας καθημερινά και ίσως δεν το διαπιστώνουμε επειδή οι αλλαγές είναι μικρές και καθημερινές. ...





daeman said:


> *...*
> *Πώς γιορτάσαμε την πρωταπριλιά του 2010*
> 
> *Τα πρωταπριλιάτικα του 2011*
> ...



+ *Πρωταπριλιά του 2015


*Καλομηνιά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2016)

Η gazetta ξανάνοιξε το εργοστάσιο της Nissan στον Βόλο (*εδώ*). Πρωτότυπη ιδέα --και τι καλά που θα 'ταν...


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2016)

Σήμερα σε κάποιον σταθμό, από εκείνους που οι εκπομπές του μοιράζουν δωράκια στους ακροατές (στέλνεις μήνυμα SMS έναντι μικρής χρέωσης και παίρνεις το δωράκι με κάποια κλήρωση, που κανένας δεν γνωρίζει πόσο έγκυρη είναι), ανακοινώθηκε ότι, σύμφωνα με εντολή του ΕΣΡ, δεν θα μπορούν πια να μοιράζουν τα δώρα χωρίς κάποια δοκιμασία. Στο εξής οι ακροατές που θέλουν το δωράκι θα πρέπει να απαντούν σε κάποιο κουίζ.

Υπάρχει πρωταπριλιάτικο; Ποιο είναι το πρωταπριλιάτικο;


Ότι υπάρχει ΕΣΡ;
Ότι κάποιος στο ΕΣΡ σκέφτηκε ότι με το κουίζ αποκλείεται η περίπτωση να δίνουν τα δώρα σε φίλους τους;
Ότι κάποιος στο ΕΣΡ σκέφτηκε;


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2016)

Ενώ εδώ στας Αγγλίας η Γκάρντιαν έβαλε χτες με το που πέρασαν τα μεσάνυχτα άρθρο σχετικό με το Μπρέξιτ (εμ!) και τη βασιλική οικογένεια. Το άρθρο λέει ότι η οικογένεια αποφάσισε να εκδηλωθεί υπέρ του Bremain, παρόλο που οποιαδήποτε ανάμιξη με την πολιτική θα σήμαινε ότι την επόμενη θα βλέπαμε τα κεφάλια τους σε πασσάλους έξω απο το Μπάκιγχαμ (ναι, και των μωρών, όλη η οικογένεια είπαμε). Για όποιον αργεί να καταλάβει το αστείο, το άρθρο περιλαμβάνει διάφορες υποτιθέμενες δηλώσεις από ανώνυμους κύκλους κοντά στη βασιλική οικογένεια, οι οποίες είναι απίθανες. Να ένα κομμάτι για τον Φίλιππο κι εμάς:

_“He has been hugely impressed by the way the EU stepped in, not just once but several times, to save Greece,” said one official with knowledge of events. “He admires what Tsipras and Varoufakis achieved – in fact he told friends he sees something of his younger self in the charismatic, motorbike-riding, eye-for-the-ladies Varoufakis. Mind you,” added the source, “he also thinks the Greeks would never have got into this mess if the colonels had still been in power.”_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2016)

Περάσαμε και στα διεθνή πια. Από το πρωινάδικο στη δημόσια γερμανική τηλεόραση, βιδεάκι που καταλήγει (πηγαίνετε στο τελευταίο λεπτό, περίπου) ότι για να γιορτάσει κάποια επέτειο, ο διεθνής διαστημικός σταθμός, θα διασχίσει τη Γερμανία αφήνοντας χρωματιστά ίχνη...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1318230618193753


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2016)

Αποκαλύφθηκε σήμερα, από άτομα που βρίσκονταν μέσα στην αίθουσα της Βουλής και άκουγαν ζωντανά τον πρόεδρο του Σύριζα, ότι σε κανένα σημείο της ιστορικής ομιλίας του δεν άλλαξε η χροιά της φωνής του σε σημείο που να θυμίζει τη φωνή του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου. Από τις έρευνες που έγιναν προκύπτει ότι η συγκεκριμένη χροιά δημιουργήθηκε σε καίρια σημεία της ομιλίας του με ειδικό φίλτρο παραμόρφωσης της φωνής, το αποκαλούμενο και «φίλτρο αντρεοπαπαντρέου».


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Costas said:


> Ο νεαρός Βέλγος ρεπόρτερ [ΣΣ. ο Τεντέν] αναμένεται να δώσει το παρών στο Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών και Επιδαύρου ενώ οι αστυνομικοί *Ντυπόν* και *Ντιπόν* [Dupont et Dupond] θα ερμηνεύσουν μαζί με τη υψίφωνο Κασταφιόρε έργα Ελλήνων συνθετών στο Ηρώδειο. (Αθηνόραμα)





Earion said:


> Poisson d' avril?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το πνευματικό τέκνο του *Herze*, ο διάσημος δημοσιογράφος Τεν Τεν θα βρεθεί αρχές Μαΐου στη χώρα μας για να συζητήσει με τους υπεύθυνους του φεστιβάλ το ενδεχόμενο εμφάνισης του, το καλοκαίρι, με έργο το οποίο δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί, χωρίς πάντως να αποκλείεται και το ενδεχόμενο αρχαίου δράματος σε διασκευή του καπετάνιου Χαντοκ, το οποίο θα είναι ακατάλληλο για ανήλικους. Αντιθέτως, σίγουρη πρέπει να θεωρείται η συναυλία της κόμισσας Κασταφιόρε στο Ηρώδειο (στα μέσα Ιουνίου) με έργα Ελλήνων συνθετών στην οποία θα συμπράξουν οι περίφημοι ντετέκτιβ Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν ερμηνεύοντας αγαπημένα τραγούδια των αδελφών Κατσάμπα.
http://www.athinorama.gr/theatre/article/kai_o_ten_ten_sto_elliniko_festibal-2513287.html


The Jewel Song - Bianca Castafiore







* Εεεμμμ, όχι Herze, αλλά *Hergé*.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 1, 2016)

Έξυπνο και επίκαιρο, με τις τεχνητές νοημοσύνες:
Artificial intelligence steals money from banking customers
...και καλογραμμένο, με διαρκώς πιο κραυγαλέα giveaways: από τον Rob Ott στον J.R. Cash και το τραγούδι του τελευταίου link 
ΥΓ: Είναι κι ο Meha-Döhler: δεν έπιανα το λογοπαίγνιο, μέχρι που είδα ότι το μικρό του είναι Len (_lend me a dollar_) :-D :-D


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2016)

the three mooges


----------



## panadeli (Apr 1, 2016)

Προφανώς πρωταπριλιάτικο (και ολίγον προβοκατόρικο, να δουν ποιος θα τσιμπήσει):

Πρώτη φορά... τηλεοπτικά

Αν και θεωρώ ότι το θέμα με τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες παραείναι σοβαρό για να κάνουμε φτηνά αστεία.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 2, 2016)

Χαχαχα! Το National Geographic:
Out of respect for Earth's many majestic species, National Geographic has decided that we will no longer degrade animals by showing photos of them without clothes on.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2016)

*And that is funny because...?*


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2016)

...
Always let your conscience be your guide (Give a little whistle) - Pinocchio and Jiminy Cricket






When you get in trouble and you don't know right from wrong
Give a little whistle! 


[h=1]Ο Ντόναλντ Ντακ γυμνός[/h]


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2016)

SBE said:


> ...added the source, “he also thinks the Greeks would never have got into this mess if the colonels had still been in power.”



Αστεία αστεία, αλλά ο Γκάρντιαν ξέρει πολύ καλά πώς να σφάζει με το μπαμπάκι. Τα 'χει κάπου φυλαγμένα όλα τα ξεχασμένα και μυστικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2016)

Σε δηλώσεις του, μετά τη δοξολογία που τελέστηκε στον Καθεδρικό Ναό Αγίου Ιωάννη στη Λευκωσία, ο πρόεδρος των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων δήλωσε: «Φαίνεται πως μέχρι το Πάσχα, ή λίγες μέρες μετά το Πάσχα, και η Ελλάδα θα ακολουθήσει την Κύπρο στην έξοδο από τη θλιβερή αυτή εποχή που ζήσαμε και θα προχωρήσουμε σε μια νέα εποχή, όπου θα έρθει πάλι η ανάπτυξη και το χαμόγελο.»

Θα ήταν καλό για πρωταπριλιάτικο αν δεν το είχε κάψει λέγοντας τα ίδια από τις 21/3/16:
«Πιθανή η έξοδος από το Μνημόνιο πριν από το Πάσχα»
https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/pithani-i-exodos-apo-mnimonio-prin-apo-pasha


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2016)

*“Pigeon mode” από τη Nero, για CD βελτιστοποιημένα ώστε να διώχνουν περιστέρια*

Μπορεί το CD ως μέσο αποθήκευσης να θεωρείται πλέον ξεπερασμένο, η *Nero AG* όμως δεν δείχνει διατεθειμένη να το βάλει εύκολα κάτω και φιλοδοξεί να  μας κάνει να αγοράσουμε ξανά τα πάλαι ποτέ αγαπημένα μας δισκάκια. Αυτή τη φορά όμως όχι για να τα βάλουμε στους υπολογιστές μας, αλλά για να τα κρεμάσουμε στο μπαλκόνι μας.

 Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η γερμανική εταιρεία ανέπτυξε έναν ειδικό αλγόριθμο που επιτρέπει την *εγγραφή CD κατάλληλων στο να διώχνουν τα περιστέρια*. Το λογισμικό έχει ήδη ενσωματωθεί στην τρέχουσα beta έκδοση του *Nero Burning ROM* ως επιπλέον επιλογή με τίτλο “*Pigeon mode*” και τα πρώτα σχόλια όσων το δοκίμασαν έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους [και είναι] κάτι παραπάνω από ενθαρρυντικά......


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2016)

...
*Exciting breakthrough in translation!*

*S|word*, one of the hottest start-ups of 2016, has presented a new platform for translation buyers that will change the face of the industry for good.

The groundbreaking idea behind the platform is to divide a text into words and send each of them to a different translator from a vast pool of freelancers.

This new model marks a significant departure from methods of yesteryear, when translators used to translate entire texts. "We find those techniques obsolete, time-consuming and far too costly", said *Illi Terate*, founder and CEO of S|word. "Modern companies need their content translated as fast as possible if they want to be competitive and stay relevant", he added.
*Idon Kerr*, Executive Content Manager of a multi-billion company, has already tried the platform and has been delighted: "I was fed up with translators who try to make their job look more important than it really is. I've had enough with translators asking for context and reference material. What I want is word-for-word translation. In minutes. No questions asked. This is exactly what S|word gives me."

For more information, have a look here: http://glossotechnema.eu/exciting-breakthrough-in-translation


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2016)

Ακόμα γελάω με τον Illi Terate και τον Idon Kerr. Όχι ότι δεν γελάω και με τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά εκεί το γέλιο περιέχει προσμίξεις θρηνητικές.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ακόμα γελάω με τον Illi Terate και τον Idon Kerr. Όχι ότι δεν γελάω και με τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά εκεί το γέλιο περιέχει προσμίξεις θρηνητικές.



The abbreviation "S|word" is still to be resolved. Perhaps when it hits the fan.

Woe to us, and to the fans. "One of the hottest start-ups"... Yeah, right, get it while it's hot.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2017)

...
Έκτακτο παράρτημα, 2017:

*Sensational new Linear B tablet discovery in Athens*

Αrchaeologists working on a rescue excavation in Athens city centre have just announced the discovery of a series of clay tablets inscribed in the Linear B script, the first to be found in the city. The tablets date from the end of the Bronze Age, c.1200 BCE, and provide exciting new evidence for ritual practices in Mycenaean Greece. 

According to the excavation director, Professor *Ilithios Apriliou*, the texts refer to a ritual taking place on the first day of the month _Apate_, tentatively identified as the fourth month of the Mycenaean year. Participants in the ritual are recorded as receiving varying quantities of barley, while other tablets list offerings of wine and olive oil to the god Hermes (_Hermahas _in Mycenaean Greek). The most enigmatic of the tablets appears to act as an introduction to the whole series; while much of its text is currently obscure, Prof. Apriliou believes it describes a part of the ritual in which participants compete to tell the most outrageous stories in honour of the trickster god Hermes. 

The tablet is, however, badly damaged, and this interpretation relies heavily on Prof. Apriliou’s suggested restorations; an alternative reading, in which the festival is simply opened by a council of elders, is equally possible, and only close further study – and, it is to be hoped, further discoveries of tablets – will reveal the true nature of this mysterious ancient celebration.

_Update: some helpful explanations (and a few more classical news items from April 1st) here!

_*Classically-Themed April Fools’ Jokes*


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 6, 2017)

Μάλιστα, ο μήνας της Απάτης! :-D


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2018)




----------

